# Aus dem Leben eines Nachtelfen!



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Aus dem Leben eines Nachtelfen


Einleitung

Es war eine dunkle und stürmische Nacht, di e nur durch Blitze am Himmel erhellt wurde. Keine Nacht in der ein Kind auf die Welt kommen sollte und doch erblickte an jenem Schicksalshaften Abend, in Darnassus ein kleiner Nachtelf das Licht der Welt. Klein und schmächtig sah er aus und doch war es seine Bestimmung einer der größten Helden ganz Azeroths zu werden. Den Namen, den dieser Junge trug und den seine Feinde bald fürchten sollten war…

Farodîn!!

*Kapitel 1
                                                       Between Heaven and Hell *


Seine Geburt stand nicht unter einem guten Stern, nicht nur das Unwetter das draußen tobte war ein Indiz dafür. Nein viel tragischer war es, dass seine Mutter kurz nachdem er zur Welt gekommen war an einer seltsamen Krankheit starb. Sein Vater seines Zeichens großer Jäger der Allianz, konnte es nicht ertragen die Liebe seines Lebens tot zu sehen und so beschloss er seinem Leben ebenfalls ein ende zu setzen. Man fand ihn erhängt an einem großen Baum in darnassus. So ward es das Schicksal des Jungen in dem Waisenhaus von Darnassus aufzuwachsen,,,

15 Sommer waren seither ins Land gezogen und aus dem kleinen schmächtigen Jungen wurde ein stattlicher junger Nachtelfen Mann.

Es war ein sonniger Morgen in Darnassus, ein ganz besonderer Tag sollte heute sein, denn es war der 16. Geburtstag des Helden in spe. Dies war ein großes Ereignis, da jeder Nachtelf in seinem 16. Lebensjahr nach Aldrassil zur Aufdeckung und Ausbildung seiner speziellen Talente berufen wird. Farodîn hätte diesen Tag fast verschlafen, wäre da nicht die Waisenmatrone Atinuviel gewesen wäre. Die alte Nachtelfen Frau die bestimmt schon 60 Sommer gesehen hatte war fast zu einer Mutter für Farodîn geworden… einer sehr strengen Mutter… Sie platzte in sein Zimmer und schrie wie ein tollwütiger troll mit Hauerschmerzen: „Farodîn du elender Lump willst du nicht endlich aufwachen, weißt du nicht was heute für ein tag ist? “ Langsam regte sich der junge Mann unter der Decke war aber nicht gewillt aufzustehen. Ein folgenschwerer Fehler wie sich herausstellte, denn das versetzte Atinuviel nur noch mehr in Rage und sie brüllte: „Du willst es also auf di e harte Tour… kannste haben!“ Mit diesen Worten packte sie einen Eimer voll Wasser und schüttete ihn mit unverhohlener Schadenfreude über den immer noch Schlafenden. Dieser viel mit einem lauten Rumpeln aus seinem Bett richtete sich blitzschnell auf und rief: „ Brrrrrr ist das Kalt, ich bin ja schon wach ich bin ja schon wach!!!“ Mit schadenfrohem lächeln betrachtete die Waisenmatrone den Jungen Burschen und sagte nun zuckersüß:“ Na siehste, geht doch… Nun zieh dich an und komm zum Frühstück du musst dich beeilen…!“ Leise Flüche murmelnd ging er zu seiner kleinen Wasserschüssel mit dazugehörigem Spiegel um sich endgültig fertig zu machen. Aus dem Spiegel blickte Farodîn ein hoch gewachsener, muskulöser Nachtelf entgegen. Mit seinen langen dunkelblauen Haaren und dem bereits spriesenden rebellisch wirkenden, ebenfalls dunkelblauen Vollbart war er das genaue Gegenteil der sonst so auf Ordnung bedachten Nachtelfen. Seine Lippen formten sich zu einem hämischen Grinsen und er dachte bei sich: „ Sollen sie doch den Trends nachjagen wenn sie meinen… ich bleib so wie ich bin!“. Nachdem er die Morgentoilette beendet hatte, suchte Farodîn nach seinem Lederwams den er in einer Ecke zusammengeknüllt fand und ihn sich schnell über die lila Haut zog. Der junge Elf zog sich noch schnell seine braunen Wildlederschuhe an und ging dann langsam die gewundene Treppe hinunter zum Frühstück.

Kaum unten angekommen hörte er auch schon die Stimmen der anderen Waisenhausbewohner. Mit seinen 16 Lenzen war er der älteste und setzte sich somit an seinen Angestammten Platz am Kopf der Tafel. Verträumt blickte Farodîn den anderen Nachtelfenkindern hinterher wie sie spielten und umhertollten. Das Waisenhaus fasste momentan 21 Bewohner, die Matrone und ihn eingeschlossen, dementsprechend war auch der Lärmpegel in der kleinen Küche.

Der Tisch war gedeckt mit allerhand Köstlichkeiten von frischem Brot bis hin zu Früchten war alles vertreten. Nur etwas fehlte wie immer , zu Farodîns bedauern: Fleisch.
Er dachte so bei sich: „ Warum nur keiner meines Volkes Fleisch mag hmm schmeckt doch ziemlich gut“
Nach diesem doch recht ungewöhnlich üppigen mal stand der junge Nachtelf auf und wollte sich auf die Abreise vorbereiten. Gerade als er zur Tür hinauswollte hielt ihn die Waisenmatrone noch einmal auf. Sie umarmte ihn und sagte:“ Ich wünsche dir viel glück auf deinem Weg Farodîn ich werde dich vermissen!“ Tränen standen ihr in den Augen als sie ihm ein Päckchen reichte und mit erstickender stimme flüsterte :“das ist für dich und nun mach dich auf den weg“
Er nickte und machte sich auf den Weg seinem Schicksal entgegen.

Ende des ersten Kapitels

Würd mich sehr über Kommentare freuen obs euch gefiel... natürlich auch gern kritik will mich ja bessern also viel spaß beim lesen meiner ersten geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 greetz Faro


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

WOW! das ist geil! Ich hätte gerne eine Kleinigkeit:



MEEEEHR!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne, jetzt im Ernst,ist echt gut. Ein paar Fehlerchen sind drin, aber sonst find ichs sehr gut!

Sag mal, du hörst nicht zuuuuufällig allimainia? Der Name von der Weisemantrne kommt mir seeeeehr bekannt vor...^^


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Ja is durch allimania angeregt worden^^


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut,ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Al Fifino (7. Oktober 2009)

Auf Bitte des Autoren (genannt "Faro") buddele ich mal das gute Stück hier wieder aus und gebe ein wenig Kritik.

Das Erste, das mir auffällt, ist die Sicht des Erzählers. Es handelt sich hier um einen übergeordneten, allwissenden Erzähler - ein eher ungewöhnlicher für einen Fantasy-Roman bzw. -Geschichte. Und, wie ich es mir fast ein wenig gedacht habe, ändert er sich auch rasant, kaum dass die Hauptfigur ins Geschehen eintritt. Du solltest dementsprechend den Anfang ein wenig verbessern und nicht aus der Sicht eines unsichtbaren Beobachters, sondern von Anfang an aus der Sicht von Farodin erzählen. 

Mir fallen zudem oftmals Wortwiederholungen auf, etwa hier:



> [...] in Darnassus ein *kleiner* Nachtelf das Licht der Welt. *Klein* und schmächtig sah er aus [...]





> [...] und *so* beschloss er seinem Leben ebenfalls ein ende zu setzen. Man fand ihn erhängt an einem großen Baum in darnassus. *So* ward es das Schicksal [...]



Allgemein kommt mir das Ganze ein wenig geschwollen ausformuliert vor. Mag am Erzähler liegen, aber mir gefällt's ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Jetzt mal einige Dinge bezüglich des Inhalts. Die Sprache missfällt mir. Sie hat so einen modernen Klang, dass ich mich wie in einer falschen Epoche fühle. "Siehste" und "kannste" sind beispielsweise Umgangssprache und sollten meiner Meinung nach auf keinen Fall benutzt werden (es sei denn, die sprechende Person ist strunzbesoffen). Allgemein fehlen mir ein wenig die Beschreibungen, vor allem jene der Umgebung. Beim Protagonisten selbst hast Du es ja schon ganz ordentlich versucht und auch hin bekommen, nur ist die Welt um ihm herum im Vergleich zu ihm selbst dementsprechend öde und leer, solange keine Beschreibungen folgen.

Mir fällt außerdem gerade auf, dass Du bei der Überschrift Englisch verwendet hast... mach's doch einheitlich und nicht so gemischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geschichte selbst ist jetzt vielleicht nicht die originellste, aber das bedeutet auch, dass man nicht allzu viel falsch machen kann. Du solltest Dir im Verlauf der Story natürlich das eine oder andere "neue" einfallen lassen, um nicht in den Einheitsbrei mit vielen, vielen anderen Werken geschmissen zu werden, aber das hat noch ein klitzekleines bisschen Zeit. Lass aber nicht zu lange auf eine Überraschung warten, sonst verleitest Du den Leser dazu, nicht lange am Ball zu bleiben.

Greets


----------

